# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Youtube Tags not resolved?

## Bertram Henze

This morning, suddenly most of the embedded YouTube Videos (with [YOUTUBE...) are no more visible, both in the Forum and in the Social Groups. When I go and edit one of mine, the [YOUTUBE... tags are still there, but the server seems to not resolve them any more?

----------


## Bertram Henze

Just tried via an outside line bypassing our firewall - there it works. They have built a block on all Java applets into it yesterday, due to the current Java-7 security breach, so I suppose that's the problem. Oh well...

----------

